#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ Οι εξελίξεις στο ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και οι αυξήσεις των ασφαλιστικών μας εισφορών

## ALIKI

Ο φαύλος κύκλος των εισπρακτικών μέτρων που φουντώνουν την ύφεση και την ανεργία έχει άμεσο αντίκτυπο στο ασφαλιστικό μας σύστημα. Το πάγωμα της οικονομίας κοστίζει περισσότερο στα Ταμεία, από ότι εξοικονομούν από τις οδυνηρές περικοπές στις συντάξεις. 

Μόλις τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο στο Υπουργείο Εργασίας και Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων «κατάλαβαν» ότι το *πρόσθετο ταμειακό έλλειμμα* από τα έσοδα των εισφορών, λόγω της εκτίναξης της ανεργίας στο 18% και την αύξηση του αριθμού των συνταξιούχων, ανέρχεται στα *4,5δις ¤* (δύο φορές το «χαράτσι» της ΔΕΗ). 

*Δυστυχώς*, η κυβέρνηση *νομοθετεί πρόχειρα*, χωρίς αναλογιστικές μελέτες και αγνοώντας τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά του ασφαλιστικού μας φορέα.Οδηγεί στην πλήρη αποδόμηση του πλέον υγιούς και βιώσιμου ταμείου με τους καλύτερους ποιοτικούς δείκτες. 

*1. ΑΠΟΘΕΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΤΑΑ – ΤΣΜΕΔΕ
* 
Σε συνέχεια της απόφασης για το εθελοντικό «κούρεμα» του ελληνικού δημοσίου χρέους και των δημοσιευμάτων για αντίστοιχο «κούρεμα» των αποθεματικών των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων που είναι κατατεθειμένα στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδας, *το ΤΕΕ κατέθεσε αίτημα για κατεπείγουσα ποινική διερεύνηση της διαχείρισης των αποθεματικών του ΕΤ*ΑΑ, που ανέρχονται σε *5,5δις ¤*. 

Το ΕΤΑΑ και ιδιαίτερα το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, δεν αντιμετωπίζει ταμειακά προβλήματα, είναι πλεονασματικό και δεν επιχορηγήθηκε ποτέ από την πολιτεία, η οποία μάλιστα του οφείλει από την τριμερή χρηματοδότηση ποσό 400 εκ. ¤. 

Είναι προφανές ότι οποιοδήποτε «επέμβαση»στο Ταμείο μας, που δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη τις ιδιαιτερότητές του (ασφάλιση ιδιότητας,έκδοση εγγυητικών επιστολών, πληρωμή βασικής σύνταξης) και απειλεί τη βιωσιμότητά του, *είναι αδιανόητη και απαράδεκτ*η. 

* 2. ΟΙ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΝΕΕΣ ΕΙΣΦΟΡΕΣ* 

Μέσα σε έξι μήνες του 2011 *ψηφίστηκαν 5 πολυνομοσχέδια* που *τροποποιούν* διατάξεις των δύο κύριων ασφαλιστικών νόμων (3863 και 3865) του 2010. 

*Οι κυριότερες και δυσμενέστερες επιπτώσεις για τους μηχανικούς*, είναι:

 *Οι ασφαλισμένοι κατατάσσονται υποχρεωτικά σε 14 ασφαλιστικές κατηγορίες (α.κ.)* και μάλιστα *με αναδρομική ισχύ* από 01.07.2011. Οι μετά την 1.1.93 ασφαλισμένοι που έχουν συμπληρώσει τουλάχιστον τρία έτη ασφάλισης κατατάσσονται στην 2η α.κ. *(αύξηση 26% για την 1η τριετία)* Η αύξηση των εισφορών για τους «παλιούς ασφαλισμένους» (μέχρι 31.12.1992) ανέρχεται σε ποσοστό *15%*  Σε βάθος χρόνου οι αυξήσεις για την 5η α. κ .φτάνουν το 95%, για δε την 14η το 239%!  Αναγνωρίζεται στους εργοδότες το δικαίωμα, *όχι μόνο να προσλαμβάνουν μηχανικούς με μισθό λιγότερο των 700¤/μήνα, αλλά και η διαφορά των εισφορών να καταβάλλεται από τους ίδιους τους μισθωτούς συναδέλφους*.

ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ / ΤΜΗΜΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ 

Οι Διπλωματούχοι Μηχανικοί της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας, μαζί με τους συναδέλφους μας από όλη την Ελλάδα, συνεχίζουμε τον αγώνα μας για ν*α ματαιώσουμε την αδικαιολόγητη και υπέρογκη αύξηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών* και για τη *διασφάλιση των αποθεματικών του Ταμείου μας*. 

*Αντιστεκόμαστε*

 στην παντελή απουσία αναπτυξιακών πρωτοβουλιών και μεσοπρόθεσμων μέτρων, που βυθίζει τη χώρα σε παρατεταμένη ύφεση στην αδικαιολόγητη καθυστέρηση του ΕΣΠΑ, τον μηδενισμό του ΠΔΕ , τη μείωση του τεχνικού αντικειμένου, την ανυπαρξία προγραμματισμού νέων έργων και την απουσία κινήτρων για την παραγωγή ιδιωτικού έργου στη διάλυση της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης και των Τεχνικών Υπηρεσιών, την υποστελέχωση, την εργασιακή εφεδρεία και την προσυνταξιοδοτική διαθεσιμότητα.  στην εχθρική αντιμετώπιση από το κράτος των Διπλωματούχων Μηχανικών, την απαξίωση καιυποτίμηση συνολικά των Ελλήνων Επιστημόνων, του σημαντικότερου αναπτυξιακού πλεονεκτήματος της χώρας.  στην προώθηση της εργασιακής ζούγκλας εις βάρος της ασφάλειας των Ελλήνων πολιτών και των εσόδων της Ελλάδας, που επιχειρείται με το νέο πολυνομοσχέδιο.στην ισοπέδωση των Διπλωματούχων Μηχανικών και των επιστημόνων, με την επιχειρούμενη ισοτίμηση με τα ΤΕΙ και με το βαθμολόγιο του Δημοσίου.στην κατάργηση κάθε έννοιας αξιοκρατίας με το μισθολόγιο του Δημοσίου που δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη τις ιδιαιτερότητες του κλάδου(5ετείς σπουδές, κατάθεση Άδειας Άσκησης Επαγγέλματος, ποινικές ευθύνες δια βίου).

*ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ 

ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ στον αγώνα 

ΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ για την ανατροπή των άδικων μέτρων* 

την *Τρίτη 17 Ιανουαρίου*, ώρα *12:30*, Άνεργοι και Εργαζόμενοι, Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες, Ιδιωτικοί και Δημόσιοι Υπάλληλοι, Νέοι και Συνταξιούχοι συγκεντρωνόμαστε *έξω από τα γραφεία του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, στην οδό Ζεύξιδος* και 

*ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ:* 

  Ακύρωση των αποφάσεων για τις υπέρογκες και αναιτιολόγητες αυξήσεις των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών  Διασφάλιση των αποθεματικών του Ταμείου και των συντάξεων των μηχανικών  Αλληλεγγύη στους συναδέλφους που αδυνατούν να πληρώσουν τις εισφορές τους – Ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη για όλους.

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι τα αιτήματα είναι λάθος και λίγα.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα θα έθετα τα εξής αιτήματα.

1. Κατάργηση της διάκρισης "παλιών"-"νέων" (προ και μετά την 31.12.1992) ασφαλισμένων.
Όλοι να πληρώνουμε τις ίδιες εισφορές, να λάβουμε την ίδια σύνταξη και στον ίδιο χρόνο.

2. Να γνωρίζουν όλοι πότε και πόση σύνταξη θα λάβουν με την εγγραφή τους στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Η σύνταξη αυτή να εξαρτάται μόνο από το σύνολο των εισφορών που πληρώνει κάποιος και τίποτα άλλο.

3. Δεν θέλουμε τη συνδρομή του κράτους στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Αλλά από την άλλη τη διαχείριση των αποθεματικών των ταμείων να την κάνουν τα ταμεία και μόνο αυτά.

4. Να πληρώσουν γιατροί και δικηγόροι για την τράπεζα Αττικής στην οποία έγιναν μέτοχοι σε μια νύχτα με την ενοποίηση των ταμείων χωρίς να καταβάλουν ούτε ένα ευρώ.

5. Να καταργηθούν οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές!

6. Οι εισφορές των μισθωτών να είναι όσες και των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών και ανεξάρτητες του ύψους του μισθού τους.

7. Επιλογή ασφαλιστικού φορέα, δημόσιου ή ιδιωτικού. Τόσα χρόνια ήμουν υπέρ της δημόσια και υποχρεωτικής ασφάλισης. Μετά τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα, αποδεικνύεται ότι τα δημόσια ασφαλιστικά ταμεία είναι τόσο επισφαλή όσο και τα ιδιωτικά. Ας με αφήσουν εμένα λοιπόν να επιλέξω. 
Όχι μόνο να με θεωρούν ώριμο για να ψηφίζω, ώριμο για να πηγαίνω στο στρατό και να χειρίζομαι όπλα, αλλά να με θεωρούν και ώριμο να επιλέξω την ασφάλειά μου.

Διαφωνώ απόλυτα με το "Ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη για όλους ακόμα και για όσους αδυνατούν να πληρώσουν τις εισφορές τους".
Όχι, δεν είμαι ανάλγητος αλλά αν ισχύσει αυτό τότε πείτε μου να μην πληρώνω τίποτα και να μπω και εγώ στην κατηγορία των αδυνατούντων να πληρώσουν τις εισφορές τους αλλά να έχω πλήρη ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη.
Αντί αυτού θα έπρεπε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να κάνει διευκολύνσεις πληρωμής με λογικά επιτόκια, λίγο πάνω από αυτά των προθεσμιακών καταθέσεων.

----------


## iosifvouk

Σήφης

Θεωρώ ότι εκτός απο τα μέτρα που είναι άδικα όλο το σύστημα είναι σαθρό! πληρώνουμε για να ταϊζοιυμε τους υπαλήλους των ταμείων και να εξυπηρετούμε διάφορες τρύπες των λάθος πολιτικών!
 Μία είναι η λύση! 
Αναλογική ασφάλιση! 
Ένα κατώτατο ποσό για ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη και μετά όσο θέλει κανείς να πληρώνει για σύνταξη!
Το ίδιο κόστος έχει η περίθαλψη για εμένα όπως και για τον αγρότη όπως για τον δικηγόρο κτλ. Δέν μπορώ όμως εγώ που δέν έχω κανένα επαγγελματικό δικαίωμα να υποχρεούμαι να δίνω το ίδιο ποσό με έναν Πολιτικό Μηχανικό ή έναν Αρχιτέκτονα που τα έχουν όλα. Αν γίνει έστω και μία αύξηση στις εισφορές μας εγώ κάνω διακοπή επαγγέλματος και άντε να ψάχνουν τα 3000 ευρώ που δίνω τώρα! Τελικά έχω μετανιώσει πολύ που δέν έγινα κάτι άλλο! 
Και για όσους δέν κατάλαβαν είμαι Μηχανικος Ορυκτών Πόρων! 
Μπείτε για πλάκα στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα μας για να γελάσετε!
Χθές πήρα στο ΤΕΕ για να ρωτήσω άν μπορώ να δώσω βεβαίωση ότι ένα χωράφι είναι αδόμητο! Η απάντηση...... δέν μπορώ να διαβάσω το τοπογραφικό λέει και να δώ άν υπάρχει κτίσμα!
Ξεφτιλίκια λέω εγώ......
Αυτά προς το παρών...

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ ότι όλο το σύστημα απαιτεί αναθεώρηση και μάλιστα ριζική.

Αυτό όμως που λες ότι δηλαδή να υπάρχει ένα κατώτατο ποσό ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και μετά όποιος επιθυμεί να λάβει μεγαλύτερη σύνταξη να πληρώνει παραπάνω, ισχύει και σήμερα και τουλάχιστον από το 1993!
Έτος από το οποίο υπάρχουν >10 αν θυμάμαι καλά ασφαλιστικές κατηγορίες.
Απλώς όλοι ασφαλιζόμαστε στην κατώτερη γιατί διαφορετικά θα έπρεπε να καταβάλουμε υπέρογκες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.

Κακώς όμως συγχέεις τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα με τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.

Για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, τα οποία επίσης θέλουν ριζική αναθεώρηση, είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα που πρέπει να γίνει σ' άλλο θέμα.
Εδώ συζητούμε για τις αυξήσεις των ασφαλιστικών μας εισφορών.

----------

